# Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani



## simpy (Mar 18, 2007)

*rwm gur srin pRBU rKvwry ]*
*ijau kuMcru qdUAY pkir clwieE kir aUpru kiF insqwry ]1] rhwau ]*
*pRB ky syvk bhuqu Aiq nIky min srDw kir hir Dwry ]*
*myry pRiB srDw Bgiq min BwvY jn kI pYj svwry ]1]*
*hir hir syvku syvw lwgY sBu dyKY bRhm pswry ]*
*eyku purKu ieku ndrI AwvY sB eykw ndir inhwry ]2]*
*hir pRBu Twkuru rivAw sB TweI sBu cyrI jgqu smwry ]*
*Awip dieAwlu dieAw dwnu dyvY ivic pwQr kIry kwry ]3]*
*AMqir vwsu bhuqu muskweI BRim BUlw imrgu isM|Hwry ]*
*bnu bnu FUiF FUiF iPir QwkI guir pUrY Gir insqwry ]4]*
*bwxI gurU gurU hY bwxI ivic bwxI AMimRqu swry ]*
*guru bwxI khY syvku jnu mwnY prqiK gurU insqwry ]5]*
*sBu hY bRhmu bRhmu hY psirAw min bIijAw Kwvwry ]*
*ijau jn cMdRhWsu duiKAw iDRstbuDI Apunw Gru lUkI jwry ]6]*
*pRB kau jnu AMqir ird locY pRB jn ky sws inhwry ]*
*ik®pw ik®pw kir Bgiq idRVwey jn pICY jgu insqwry ]7]*
*Awpn Awip Awip pRBu Twkuru pRBu Awpy isRsit svwry ]*
*jn nwnk Awpy Awip sBu vrqY kir ik®pw Awip insqwry ]8]*​

----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------
AMg 982
ang 982
Page 982

nt mhlw 4 ]
nutt mehulaa 4 
Nat, Fourth Mehl:

rwm gur srin pRBU rKvwry ]
raam gur suran prubhoo rukhuvaarae 
In the Sanctuary of the Guru, the Lord God saves and protects us,

ijau kuMcru qdUAY pkir clwieE kir aUpru kiF insqwry ]1] rhwau ]
jio kunchur thudhooai pukar chulaaeiou kar oopur kat nisuthaarae 
as He protected the elephant, when the crocodile seized it and pulled it into the water; He lifted him up and pulled him out. ||1||Pause||

pRB ky syvk bhuqu Aiq nIky min srDw kir hir Dwry ]
prubh kae saevuk buhuth ath neekae man surudhaa kar har dhaarae 
God's servants are sublime and exalted; they enshrine faith for Him in their minds.

myry pRiB srDw Bgiq min BwvY jn kI pYj svwry ]1]
maerae prabh surudhaa bhugath man bhaavai jun kee paij suvaarae 
Faith and devotion are pleasing to my God's Mind; He saves the honor of His humble servants. ||1||

hir hir syvku syvw lwgY sBu dyKY bRhm pswry ]
har har saevuk saevaa laagai subh dhaekhai brehum pusaarae 
The servant of the Lord, Har, Har, is committed to His service; He sees God pervading the entire expanse of the universe.

eyku purKu ieku ndrI AwvY sB eykw ndir inhwry ]2]
eaek purukh eik nudhuree aavai subh eaekaa nudhar nihaarae 
He sees the One and only Primal Lord God, who blesses all with His Glance of Grace. ||2||

hir pRBu Twkuru rivAw sB TweI sBu cyrI jgqu smwry ]
har prubh thaakur raviaa subh thaaee subh chaeree juguth sumaarae 
God, our Lord and Master, is permeating and pervading all places; He takes care of the whole world as His slave.

Awip dieAwlu dieAw dwnu dyvY ivic pwQr kIry kwry ]3]
aap dhaeiaal dhaeiaa dhaan dhaevai vich paathur keerae kaarae 
The Merciful Lord Himself mercifully gives His gifts, even to worms in stones. ||3||

AMqir vwsu bhuqu muskweI BRim BUlw imrgu isM|Hwry ]
anthar vaas buhuth musukaaee bhram bhoolaa mirug sinnguaarae 
Within the deer is the heavy fragrance of musk, but he is confused and deluded, and he shakes his horns looking for it.

bnu bnu FUiF FUiF iPir QwkI guir pUrY Gir insqwry ]4]
bun bun toot toot fir thaakee gur poorai ghar nisuthaarae 
Wandering, rambling and roaming through the forests and woods, I exhausted myself, and then in my own home, the Perfect Guru saved me. ||4||

bwxI gurU gurU hY bwxI ivic bwxI AMimRqu swry ]
baanee guroo guroo hai baanee vich baanee anmrith saarae 
The Word, the Bani is Guru, and Guru is the Bani. Within the Bani, the Ambrosial Nectar is contained.

guru bwxI khY syvku jnu mwnY prqiK gurU insqwry ]5]
gur baanee kehai saevuk jun maanai puruthakh guroo nisuthaarae 
If His humble servant believes, and acts according to the Words of the Guru's Bani, then the Guru, in person, emancipates him. ||5||

sBu hY bRhmu bRhmu hY psirAw min bIijAw Kwvwry ]
subh hai brehum brehum hai pusariaa man beejiaa khaavaarae 
All is God, and God is the whole expanse; man eats what he has planted.

ijau jn cMdRhWsu duiKAw iDRstbuDI Apunw Gru lUkI jwry ]6]
jio jun chundhrehaas dhukhiaa dhrisuttubudhee apunaa ghur lookee jaarae 
When Dhrishtabudhi tormented the humble devotee Chandrahaans, he only set his own house on fire. ||6||

pRB kau jnu AMqir ird locY pRB jn ky sws inhwry ]
prubh ko jun anthar ridh lochai prubh jun kae saas nihaarae 
God's humble servant longs for Him within his heart; God watches over each breath of His humble servant.

ik®pw ik®pw kir Bgiq idRVwey jn pICY jgu insqwry ]7]
kirupaa kirupaa kar bhugath dhrirraaeae jun peeshai jug nisuthaarae 
Mercifully, mercifully, He implants devotion within his humble servant; for his sake, God saves the whole world. ||7||

Awpn Awip Awip pRBu Twkuru pRBu Awpy isRsit svwry ]
aapun aap aap prubh thaakur prubh aapae srisatt suvaarae 
God, our Lord and Master, is Himself by Himself; God Himself embellishes the universe.

jn nwnk Awpy Awip sBu vrqY kir ik®pw Awip insqwry ]8]4]
jun naanuk aapae aap subh vuruthai kar kirupaa aap nisuthaarae 
O servant Nanak, He Himself is all-pervading; in His Mercy, He Himself emancipates all. ||8||4||​


----------



## simpy (Mar 20, 2007)

*qU vyprvwhu AQwhu hY Aqulu ikau qulIAY ]*
*sy vfBwgI ij quDu iDAwiedy ijn siqguru imlIAY ]*
*siqgur kI bwxI siq srUpu hY gurbwxI bxIAY ]*
*siqgur kI rIsY hoir kcu ipcu boldy sy kUiVAwr kUVy JiV pVIAY ]*
*En@w AMdir horu muiK horu hY ibKu mwieAw no JiK mrdy kVIAY ]*​


----------



## drkhalsa (Mar 25, 2007)

*AMg 304
ang 304
Page 304

pauVI ]
pourree 
Pauree:

qU vyprvwhu AQwhu hY Aqulu ikau qulIAY ]
thoo vaepuruvaahu athaahu hai athul kio thuleeai 
You are carefree, unfathomable and immeasurable; how can You be measured?

sy vfBwgI ij quDu iDAwiedy ijn siqguru imlIAY ]
sae vuddubhaagee j thudh dhiaaeidhae jin sathigur mileeai 
Those who have met the True Guru and who meditate on You are very fortunate.

siqgur kI bwxI siq srUpu hY gurbwxI bxIAY ]
sathigur kee baanee sath suroop hai gurubaanee buneeai 
The Word of the True Guru's Bani is the embodiment of Truth; through Gurbani, one becomes perfect.

siqgur kI rIsY hoir kcu ipcu boldy sy kUiVAwr kUVy JiV pVIAY ]
sathigur kee reesai hor kuch pich boludhae sae koorriaar koorrae jharr purreeai 
Jealously emulating the True Guru, some others may speak of good and bad, but the false are destroyed by their falsehood.

En@w AMdir horu muiK horu hY ibKu mwieAw no JiK mrdy kVIAY ]9]
ounuaa andhar hor mukh hor hai bikh maaeiaa no jhakh murudhae kurreeai 
Deep within them is one thing, and in their mouths is another; they suck in the poison of Maya, and then they painfully waste away. ||9||
*​


----------



## simpy (Mar 26, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji De Bachan panna #646*

*iekw bwxI ieku guru ieko sbdu vIcwir ]*
*scw saudw htu scu rqnI Bry BMfwr ]*
*gur ikrpw qy pweIAin jy dyvY dyvxhwru ]*
*scw saudw lwBu sdw KitAw nwmu Apwru ]*
*ivKu ivic AMimRqu pRgitAw krim pIAwvxhwru ]*
*nwnk scu slwhIAY DMnu svwrxhwru ]*




*forgive me please*


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all!

This is a great topic.
Can someone please clear it? Is BAnee spoken words from the Guru or His words printed?


Balbir Singh


----------



## simpy (Mar 26, 2007)

Balbir Singh said:


> Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
> Dear all!
> 
> This is a great topic.
> ...


 

*Respected Balbir Singh Ji,*

*endless thanks to you for being with us.*

*for a Gurmukh it is Nirankaar Roop- so not limited to only words printed. *

*vwhu vwhu bwxI inrMkwr hY iqsu jyvfu Avru n koie ]*
*vwhu vwhu Agm AQwhu hY vwhu vwhu scw soie ]*
*vwhu vwhu vyprvwhu hY vwhu vwhu kry su hoie ]*
*vwhu vwhu AMimRq nwmu hY gurmuiK pwvY koie ]*
*vwhu vwhu krmI pweIAY Awip dieAw kir dyie ]*
*nwnk vwhu vwhu gurmuiK pweIAY Anidnu nwmu leyie ]*

*Nrankaar roop Bani Gurmukh de rom rom ch vassdi hai. Saare brehmand ch sundi hai, didsi hai te mehsoos hundi hai. *

*yes MAYADHARI MANMUKHS can limit it to whatever or do what ever they choose to, Manmukh ne kuch na kuch ta karna hai kise na kise de khilaaf- lipt ne maya vich. poor folks.*

*jogI hovY jogvY BogI hovY Kwie ]*
*qpIAw hovY qpu kry qIriQ mil mil nwie ]1]*
*qyrw sdVw suxIjY BweI jy ko bhY Alwie ]1] rhwau ]*
*jYsw bIjY so luxy jo Kty suo Kwie ]*
*AgY puC n hoveI jy sxu nIswxY jwie ]2]*
*qYso jYsw kwFIAY jYsI kwr kmwie ]*
*jo dmu iciq n AwveI so dmu ibrQw jwie ]3]*
*iehu qnu vycI bY krI jy ko ley ivkwie ]*
*nwnk kMim n AwveI ijqu qin nwhI scw nwau ]4]*

*one thing i must say Veer Balbir ji, you have taught my kids all the Gurbani in a few days which i myself could not have done in months. endless thanks to you for this parupkaar. They are so much into learning Gurbani and Kirtan, i cannot even believe this that contradiction and slandery of a faith by few people can lead to this much of self growth. Not only their Indian friends but even their American friends are getting involved now. ENDLESS THANKS TO YOU AGAIN AND AGAIN. This Parupkaar will never be forgotten.*

*jnm jnm kI mlu DovY prweI Awpxw kIqw pwvY ]*
*eIhw suKu nhI drgh FoeI jm puir jwie pcwvY ]1]*
*inMdik Aihlw jnmu gvwieAw ]*
*phuic n swkY kwhU bwqY AwgY Taur n pwieAw ]1] rhwau ]*
*ikrqu pieAw inMdk bpury kw ikAw Ehu krY ibcwrw ]*
*qhw ibgUqw jh koie n rwKY Ehu iksu pih kry pukwrw ]2]*
*inMdk kI giq kqhUM nwhI KsmY eyvY Bwxw ]*
*jo jo inMd kry sMqn kI iqau sMqn suKu mwnw ]3]*
*sMqw tyk qumwrI suAwmI qUM sMqn kw shweI ]*
*khu nwnk sMq hir rwKy inMdk dIey ruVweI ]4]*

*endless thanks to you once again for being with us.*

*forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Mar 26, 2007)

*iekw bwxI ieku guru ieko sbdu vIcwir ]
scw saudw htu scu rqnI Bry BMfwr ]*
*gur ikrpw qy pweIAin jy dyvY dyvxhwru ]*
*scw saudw lwBu sdw KitAw nwmu Apwru ]*
*ivKu ivic AMimRqu pRgitAw krim pIAwvxhwru ]*
*nwnk scu slwhIAY DMnu svwrxhwru ]*




*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji  is telling us, there is One Bani; there is One Guru; there is one Shabad to contemplate. So Bani is the  only Guru and we are supposed to contemplate on Guru’s Shabad. This is the only True merchandise, and true shop; the warehouses of this shop are overflowing with jewels. And these treasures are obtained only by Guru's Grace, if the Great Giver gives them. Always those earned profit in this dealing of true merchandise who dwell on incomparable Naam. By dealing in this true merchandise, one always earns the profit.*
*The Ambrosial Nectar is revealed to them in the midst of Poison(Maya). O Nanak, praise the True Lord; the Creator, the Great Embellisher(who embellishes the jeev with naam di daat).* 

*forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth sahib De Panna #364*

*sbid mrY iqsu sdw Anµd ]*
*siqgur Byty gur goibMd ]*
*nw iPir mrY n AwvY jwie ]*
*pUry gur qy swic smwie ]1]*
*ijn@ kau nwmu iliKAw Duir lyKu ]*
*qy Anidnu nwmu sdw iDAwvih gur pUry qy Bgiq ivsyKu ]1] rhwau ]*
*ijn@ kau hir pRBu ley imlwie ]*
*iqn@ kI ghx giq khI n jwie ]*
*pUrY siqgur idqI vifAweI ]*
*aUqm pdvI hir nwim smweI ]2]*
*jo ikCu kry su Awpy Awip ]*
*eyk GVI mih Qwip auQwip ]*
*kih kih khxw AwiK suxwey ] jy sau Gwly Qwie n pwey ]3]*
*ijn@ kY poqY puMnu iqn@w gurU imlwey ]*
*scu bwxI guru sbdu suxwey ]*
*jhW sbdu vsY qhW duKu jwey ]*
*igAwin rqin swcY shij smwey ]4]*
*nwvY jyvfu horu Dnu nwhI koie ]*
*ijs no bKsy swcw soie ]*
*pUrY sbid mMin vswey ]*
*nwnk nwim rqy suKu pwey ]5]*



*forgive me please*


----------



## simpy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji is describing ‘Gur Shabad’  di Mahima. He says  that the one who dies in the Word of the Shabad, finds eternal bliss. He/she is united with the True Guru, the Lord God. He/she does not die any more, and he/she does not come or go. This person is free from the bondage. Through the Perfect Guru, he/she merges with the True Lord. One who has the Naam, the Name of the Lord, written in his/her pre-ordained destiny, meditates night and day. He/she meditates forever on the Naam. He/she obtains the wondrous blessing of devotional love from the Perfect Guru. Those, whom the Lord God has blended with Himself their sublime state cannot be described. The Perfect True Guru has given the Glorious Greatness,*
*of the most exalted order, and they are absorbed into the Lord's Name. Whatever the Lord does, He does all by Himself. In an instant, He establishes, and disestablishes. By merely speaking, talking, shouting and preaching about the Lord, even hundreds of times, the mortal is not approved. The Guru meets with those, who take virtue as their treasure; they listen to the True Word of the Guru's Bani, the Shabad. Pain departs, from that place where the Shabad abides. By the jewel of spiritual wisdom, one is easily absorbed into the True Lord. *


*forgive me please*


----------

